
Resources to Learn Programming in Java, Python, Ruby or Javascript - arikrak
http://www.zappable.com/2012/11/chart-for-learning-a-programming-langauge/
======
freyrs3
Here's a bigger list: <http://programming-motherfucker.com/become.html>

~~~
jlees
Ah, but that's the issue. That list is _huge_. It's incredibly intimidating
for a non-programmer (at least, for the non-programmers I've talked to). The
matrix approach is much better in terms of "OK, here's where you start",
though it also has flaws ("says who?" "what if I already know a bit of ..."
"what if I want to ..." etc etc. True personalisation would be the next step!)

------
dschiptsov
Resources to learn programming. (using Python):
<https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.00x/> Also MIT 6.01 on OCW.

Have no interest in Java or Javascript, sorry, but they will be very easy to
learn _after_ these courses.

~~~
new_test
404

~~~
ktt3ja
<https://www.edx.org/courses/MITx/6.00x/2012_Fall/about>

------
TallboyOne
Take a look at Pineapple (link below). I've actually put a huge amount of time
creating an app which I feel is 'missing'... basically a database of tutorials
and places to learn from (as well as resources and assets).

Furthermore, my goal (and my meta description actually), is web tutorials and
resources that don't suck. Check it out, I've spent a lot of time ensuring
everything is of quality, and currently there are 1300+ resources and growing
daily

<http://pineapple.io>

~~~
irahul
Linear approach works better for a beginner where a definitive path of
progress is laid down. Your site will be useful to people who can pick and
choose which beginners can't, owing to their lack of familiarity with the
jargon and the ecosystem.

~~~
TallboyOne
I actually just added a wiki for this exact purpose, but had a problem
deploying it.. spent 2 hours debugging, eventually rolled back with zero
patience. I know what is wrong now and I will do it on monday. But yes, I
understand the problem, and it is my goal to fix it with the wiki as a
supplement to the resources.

------
JoshTko
There is a coursera class for python that is leaps and bounds better than
whats currently on codeacademy. Much better organized, video lessons, better
tools, and better feedback system

<https://www.coursera.org/course/interactivepython>

~~~
arikrak
That could be an option for the video section, but I was unable to access the
course. I think they only allow access while its in progress.

------
Foxboron
I believe you should change the "Good Free Book for Teaching Programming" into
Learn Python The Hard Way for Python.

~~~
arikrak
I looked at it, but I thought it had too much of an emphasis on just copying
code , while "How to Think Like a Computer Scientist" lets you play around
with examples right in the browser.

------
BaltoRouberol
Here are some other _great_ free Python ressources:
<http://www.awaretek.com/tutorials.html> <http://pythonbooks.revolunet.com/>

------
jeremyjh
You shouldn't talk about Ruby learning resources without referencing Why's
poignant guide (yes it is still maintained):

<http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

~~~
arikrak
I mentioned it in my post (<http://www.zappable.com/2012/11/learning-ruby-and-
rails/>), but I think the Humble Ruby Book is clearer to actually learn how to
code.

------
theshadow
The Ruby Way is missing in the Ruby section. One of the better Ruby books out
there

------
sukhbir
Best place to learn Python? The official tutorial. Period.
<http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/>

------
jdaudier
<http://www.learnstreet.com> is teaching Ruby, Python, and JavaScript for free
to beginners as well.

------
arikrak
I think these are among the the best resources for a beginner to learn
programming, so I put together a quick table of them.

------
olivierntk
JavaScript the good parts?

How about the Groovy language?

------
iframe
Chart for Learning a Programming Langauge

